# cheap hotel/B&B/urb couch Nottingham



## quimcunx (May 15, 2008)

Might need to stay overnight in Nottingham on Sunday 25th May.  Anyone recommend somewhere?


----------



## citygirl (May 16, 2008)

Now then.  if it was West Yorkshire.... 











but that's probbly not very helpful, is it


----------



## quimcunx (May 16, 2008)

probably not.  thank you for visiting though.  


It's for me and another urbanite, as it happens...    But is it the one you're thinking of?


----------



## JohnnyOrange (May 16, 2008)

I'd say yes but I'm working during the evening through the night.  There's a cheap B&B right next to the station, but I can't vouch for its quality.


----------



## quimcunx (May 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2008)

Thats Eurovision night.


----------



## quimcunx (May 16, 2008)

No, saturday 24th is Eurovision night.   I'm going to a party in london for it.


----------



## ethel (May 16, 2008)

the riverside travelodge is £44. it's about a mile out of the city centre though.


----------



## spawnofsatan (May 16, 2008)

The Grantham Hotel near the cricket ground is cheap(ish) and pretty decent.


----------



## citygirl (May 16, 2008)

Papingo said:


> probably not.  thank you for visiting though.
> 
> 
> It's for me and another urbanite, as it happens...    But is it the one you're thinking of?




oh..absolutely probably not....but then it was only ever in an absolutely totally completely platonical friendly kinda way, you understand


----------



## quimcunx (May 16, 2008)

that's what they all say.


----------



## Supine (May 19, 2008)

The Loggerheads pub is cheap and near the station. Not sure about their phone number though.

We're throwing a party on the 25th at Ride Bar in town. Come along for a beer if your available. Free entry. Say hello if you make it.


----------



## quimcunx (May 20, 2008)

Looks like a cool pub but we've booked summat now and it doesn't look like it has any ensuite rooms  (always my preference )

Might take you up on the party offer.  I'll pm you re: phone number as can't think how we'll manage to say hello without one..


----------

